
User Experience Is the Key to Surviving the Adblockalypse - zearm
https://medium.com/buysellads-restoring-the-balance/user-experience-is-the-key-to-surviving-the-adblockalypse-7c0bdb49f37b#.q519c6mxl
======
RogerL
More than a little ironic that the page is filled with meaningless animated
sequences that had me pressing the back button rather than finish the article.

